# Craigslist pot ad leads to pot bust



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 24, 2009)

...Not to steal Fruity Buds thunder but I saw this on yahoo today and had a good laugh...some people are just too stupid.

Tue Jun 23, 9:31 pm ET
QUINCY, Mass.  A man has been arrested after he allegedly placed an advertisement on Craigslist selling marijuana. Police said undercover detectives responded to the advertisement and bought a small bag of pot from 30-year-old Christopher Gray for $45.
According to police, Christopher Gray posted the advertisement on the online classified site with the words "420 help is here." The item read "Give me a ring if you need some help," and listed a phone number, which a detective called Friday and arranged for a meeting with Gray in Quincy.
The term "420" is believed to stem from the time of day that smokers at a California high school in 1971 would meet to smoke pot.
A telephone listing for Gray was disconnected and it was unclear if he had an attorney.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 24, 2009)

I really don't know what to say here except stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## buddog (Jun 24, 2009)

some people got no brains at all


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 24, 2009)

Stupid & Dumb & Lame & Brainless..
Might as well put up a sign in his front yard if he wanted to go to jail..

He should of used Ebay..:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## viper1951 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah I bet  he is setting in jail trying to figure out how he got caught . Hello why don't you just put up a neon sign in your front yard get your pot here 
less likely to be seen by leo as they would have to leave the doughnut shop to see it . you know he wasn't born this stupid he had to do this himself  no 0ne is born that dumb . How On Earth does he remember to breathe?


----------



## wrathkill (Jun 24, 2009)

:stuff-1125699181_i_ says it all!


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jun 24, 2009)

Tried a funny, coulnd't make it work... oh well.

I see these listed, both buying & selling... do you think the cops post ads as well, or would that be entrapment?  I always look while on the site... haven't ever responded, but always wondered if they were just cops at the other end...?

Has anyone seen budtrader.com?  Can't fig this one out either...  BSafe!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 24, 2009)

there is no such thing as entrapment any more


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 24, 2009)

Whats wrong with that.Networking,just on the wrong network!


----------



## AcesUp (Jun 24, 2009)

I can't believe people this stupid can walk out of their house and not get run over by a bus. How do they go through life without killing themselves?


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jun 24, 2009)

People sell pot on CL here all the time.

Hxxp://sfbay.craigslist.org/


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 25, 2009)

what a tool thats all I have to say!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 25, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> People sell pot on CL here all the time.
> 
> Hxxp://sfbay.craigslist.org/



Yeah but we're in the U.S. of A. and you're in Cali!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 26, 2009)

I bet momma is so proud of her baby.


----------



## viper (Jun 26, 2009)

what a dumb***


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh, i see now, schools just let out for summer and he needed new customers.


----------

